# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Brightest Densest Greenest Moss

## jonathandowers

What do you think is the brightest/greenest densest/smallest moss?

Looking to create a dense moss-scape within a nanocube and wondering which one to go with:
Mini Christmas
Mini Taiwan Moss
Fissidens Fontanus
Mini Ross (or Mini Rose)
Weeping Moss
Creeping Mos
Singapore Moss
Mini Pellia
Mini Riccia

Also, which would be the most *expensive* mosses?

----------


## Shadow

spiky moss, its the fastest I experience so far.

----------


## jonathandowers

> spiky moss, its the fastest I experience so far.


Wow, from spiky moss pictures they do all seem to be mini bushes. Is it the brightest and densest though?

----------


## rcw

I have flame and xmass moss.
xmass moss has got bright green colours. very pleasing to eyes.

----------


## jamesneo

Hi,

There is another moss called layer moss. I think it is newer type and more expensive moss now.

----------


## rcw

layer moss is weeping moss?any pics bro?

----------


## Ebi

> layer moss is weeping moss?any pics bro?


Hi rcw san,

Bioplast Mr.Tan said layer moss = anchor moss. Got mine from him.
It is growing "in layers" in my nano tank. Here's (http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-them-Part-XII) more info about this moss. This moss is the densest moss in my tank and is also the lightest shade of green compared with the others.

Weeping moss is definitely not layer moss. Weeping moss grows downwards ("weeps") as it grows.

----------


## jamesneo

Layer moss not equal to anchor moss. They have different names, but they may belong to the same moss family name as mentioned by Prof.

----------


## Ebi

Thanks for the info Jamesneo.
Here's 2 fotos from my tank of the layer moss. Perhaps you can show us a foto for the anchor moss.

Attachment 23636 Attachment 23637

----------


## jamesneo

> Thanks for the info Jamesneo.
> Here's 2 fotos from my tank of the layer moss. Perhaps you can show us a foto for the anchor moss.
> 
> Attachment 23636 Attachment 23637


I do not have anchor moss now or any pictures to show. I used to keep them few years back. 
I do have some layer moss but it is not mature now and cannot see the layering effect. 
However i do observe that the layer moss has narrower and smaller triangle edges than anchor. Just my observation.

----------


## mayton

u can try willow moss -bright, green & beautiful but need gd light & fertilizer

----------


## PKB

> Wow, from spiky moss pictures they do all seem to be mini bushes. Is it the brightest and densest though?


Spiky is very easy to grow and hence and it easily grow out if hands. Trimming is always a big headache. I gave up and remove Spiky from my tank when I did a rescape.
Shrimps love to hid in them though.

----------


## jamesneo

> Thanks for the info Jamesneo.
> Here's 2 fotos from my tank of the layer moss. Perhaps you can show us a foto for the anchor moss.
> 
> Attachment 23636 Attachment 23637



Here's mine. Finally some results after 3 months. I just like the fronds. A achievment for me as mine is non-chiller tank.  :Smile:

----------


## jamesneo

Fogot to add, i got this as layer moss. Can anyone verify? Thanks

----------


## TreylCham

weeping moss imo

----------

